

0x10c Screenshot - kapitalx
http://0x10c.com/screenshots/002.png

======
sakai
Nice. I like the "Ready." (the screen reads (I think)):

    
    
        **** BASIC 800 2000 ****
        Copyright 1984 Mojang Earth
        64K RAM 40K FREE
    
        Ready.

------
tnash
I see that arch like thing on the right, and the view screen, and my brain
goes to the bridge of the 1701-D, which is awesome. I want to play this game
right now.

------
tar
This game is going to be amazing. I cannot wait.

